# GTX 480 sensors support question ...



## OzoZoz (May 21, 2010)

I am wondering how GPU-Z does to access the GTX 480 temperature and fan speed sensors.  Is it using a public nVidia APIs, such as NVAPI?  Or is it all done through reverse-engineering?

Is GPU-Z offring some API or SDK for developpers?
Or is the IP you used to rever-engineer the GTX 480 sensors freely available?

Note: As a developper, I would also need to get access to my GTX 480 temperature (core, PCB) and be able to read and set the fan speed.  But I need to access it programmatically through some sort of API.  And when I use NVAPI, it works (i.e. the last time I tried - on my GTX 280) but it was causing performance impacts to any 3D application running (i.e. glitches, hick-ups).  So in other words, it was not really usable for run-time monitoring of a time-critical 3D application. 


Thanks, 

Ozo.


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2010)

gpuz uses both nvapi and direct access methods.

there is no sdk for gpuz

the only thing you can do (that works in a reasonable time) is use nvapi


----------



## OzoZoz (May 21, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> gpuz uses both nvapi and direct access methods.
> 
> there is no sdk for gpuz
> 
> the only thing you can do (that works in a reasonable time) is use nvapi



Can you disclose what sensor/control chips are involved on this card for temperature sensing and fan speed sensing and control? 

Thanks,

Ozo.


----------



## W1zzard (May 22, 2010)

just look at the card: adt7473 is the sensor/fan control chip, chl8266 for voltage regulation


----------

